# Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?



## Wanderra (21. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob es stimmt, das Filterpumpen nicht auf den Teichboden gehören? Ich habe gerade irgendwo im Netz gelesen, das dadurch sogenannte Temperaturzonen zerstört werden! Falls das so ist, möchte ich gern wissen wo die Pumpe am besten aufgehoben ist ( welche Tiefe ). 

Es grüßt Euch alle Jens!


----------



## scholzi (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hi,
hab hier mal den Link von der Seite wo du das evtl gelesen hast rausgesucht.
http://www.zeolith.de/index.php?opt...e&catid=37:einzelne-ratgeber-seiten&Itemid=57

Bin auch mal gespannt was andere zu diesem Thema schreiben...

Gruß Robert


----------



## Manfred Koblmüller (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Auch diese Frage würde mich auch Intressieren ,habe immer gedacht das es am besten ist die Pumpe so tief wie möglich aufzustellen


----------



## Olli.P (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hi,

welche "Temperaturzonen" sollten wir denn in unseren kleinen "Pfützen" zerstören.....


----------



## Vampyr (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche "Temperaturzonen" sollten wir denn in unseren kleinen "Pfützen" zerstören.....



In einem 2m tiefen Teich können schon einige Grad Temperaturunterschied herschen, speziell wenn im Sommer die Sonne draufknallt kann es oben Piwarm sein und am Grund angenehm kühl. Genauso ist das Wasser in Schattenbereichen weitaus kühler als da, wo die Sonne draufknallt.
Wenn jetzt der Filter so angelegt ist, dass das komplette Wasser durchgemischt wird, hat der Teich überall annähernd gleiche Temperatur und die Fische haben an heißen Sommertagen kaum eine Chance ein kühles Plätzchen zu finden.

In wie fern das mit den Schichten von Mikroorganismen wie in dem artikel erwähnt stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es klingt jedoch plausibel.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Morgen 
Das mit den Temperaturzonen ist so eine Sache, ich bin der Meinung das es sie bei größeren, Tiefen Teichen sehr wohl gibt.

Ich würde die Pumpe auf Grund versenken um im Sommer den Dreck von dort zu entfernen. 
Im Winter sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus, dann hat eine Pumpe auf Grund nichts zu suchen, genauso wenig wie ein Sprudelstein. Die Fische wollen halt ihre Ruhe haben und im Tiefenbereich ist das Wasser auch ein paar Grad  Wärmer.

Wenn es im Sommer im Teich zu Warm wird, muss man halt mit Beschattung und Wasserwechsel dafür sorgen das die Temperaturen im normalen Bereich bleiben.

Also: Pumpe auf Grund


----------



## juergen-b (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

hallo zusammen,



> In einem 2m tiefen Teich können schon einige Grad Temperaturunterschied herschen, speziell wenn im Sommer die Sonne draufknallt kann es oben Piwarm sein und am Grund angenehm kühl. Genauso ist das Wasser in Schattenbereichen weitaus kühler als da, wo die Sonne draufknallt.





> und im Tiefenbereich ist das Wasser auch ein paar Grad Wärmer.



ihr sollte zu eueren angaben auch immer dazusagen, um was für einen teich es sich handelt und ob hier eine hohe umlaufmenge gegeben ist oder eher eine homäophatische umwälzung oder gar keine.
die fiscbesatzdichte spiel hier mit rein etc.

und dann wäre noch zu hinterfragen, ob ihr diese werte gemessen oder vermutet habt ?
------------------------------------
und jens sollte seine frage diesbezüglich spezifizieren, ob er von sommer oder winter redet - dann kann man eine qualifiziertere aussage treffen 


bezogen auf einen koit/fischteich mit reduzierter umlaufleistung:
grundsätzlich ist aber zu sagen, daß eine tempschichtung im teich eher aus dem bereich der fabeln stammt - es wird im winter am grund sehr wohl kälter als + 4° und es ergeben sich meißt zwischen grund und oberfläche, nicht mehr als max. 1° temp. differenz.


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hallo,

in unseren Teichen gibt es keine Temperaturzonen. Ausser sie werden 100% Natürlich betrieben und dann braucht man auch keine Pumpe

Durch die Wasserumwälzung 2 bzw. 1 mal die Sunde können sich solche Wasserschichten nicht bilden. Hierzu kommen dann noch verschiedene Wasser Rückläufe vom Filter zum Teich um die gewünschte Kreisströmung zu erreichen, die den Schmutz zum BA oder der sich im Teich befindenden Pumpe führen soll. 

Da ist soviel Strömung im Wasser das sich eine Schichtung von Temperaturen nicht bilden kann. Zumal die meisten Teiche auch zu klein dafür wären, wenn man nicht gerade einen 150 oder 250m³ Teich sein eigen nennt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

@Jürgen
Die Werte sind gemessen, nicht "gefühlt"


Und natürlich gilt das nur wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Auch diese Werte sind gemessen.
Sobald die Pumpe läuft wird ordentlich umgerührt.


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

soisses 

kann man nachlesen 
oder 
auf die eine oder :?andere Art ausprobieren 

ich sag mal bei unseren Teichen reicht´s im günstigsten Fall bis zur Metalimnion 

schönsonntagnoch


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Keine Temperaturschichten in meinen Teich da die Anlage das ganze Jahr läuft. Baue ja im Winter auch nicht mein Klo ab und öffne nie ein Fenster


----------



## juergen-b (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> 
> *Und natürlich gilt das nur wenn die Pumpe aus ist.* Auch diese Werte sind gemessen.
> Sobald die Pumpe läuft wird ordentlich umgerührt.



dann ist die antwort ganz einfach kontraher zur fragestellung - wenn die pumpe aus ist brauch ich mich nicht unterhalten wo ich sie platziere


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben das sie im Sommer sehr wohl auf Grund sollte, oder bist du da anderer Meinung Jürgen ?
Nur halt im Winter nicht, bzw. ausgeschaltet.


----------



## juergen-b (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben das sie im Sommer sehr wohl auf Grund sollte, oder bist du da anderer Meinung Jürgen ?



hy uwe,

zuerst sollte man berücksichtigen wie stark die pumpe ist - dann welcher teichgrund verwendet wird danach kann man entscheiden, ob sie direkt am boden steht oder ca. 5cm hoch auf einem sockel - aber auf grund/nähe auf jedenfall.



> Nur halt im Winter nicht, bzw. ausgeschaltet



rein grundsätzlich sollte im winter die pumpe bei einem teich mit fischbesatz (größer elritzen) nicht ausgeschaltet werden - ist der teich bauartbedingt tem.-kritisch, ist die entscheidung für den einzelfall abzuwägen und es spielen viele faktoren mit rein.

aber die vielen winter frühjahr treads ala " alle fische tot" etc. beweißen ja wieviel mist hier teilweise gebaut wird, oder wie wenig sich teichbesitzer ihrer verantwortung bewußt sind


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Zum Thema Filter im Winter *Aus* oder *An* hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung. Ich kann nur sagen das ich nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe wen der Filter komplett durchläuft.

Selbst bei diesen Winter mit Werten weit unter -10C°. Gestern war noch ein User aus diesen Forum bei mir und wird bestätigen können das selbst die Koi's aus diesen Sommer munter umher schwimmen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Ja Jürgen,
es spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Muss wohl jeder im Einzelfall entscheiden und dann hoffen das alles gut geht. Ist wohl leider so.

Aber irgendwie konnten wir dem Threadersteller nicht wirklich helfen, oder ?


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Moin.

Zum ganzen Thema möchte ich anmerken, dass es keine pauschalen Empfehlungen geben kann. 
Jede Teich-Filter-Kombination ist anders. 

Wieviele Koi wurden unterdessen tot an Land gezogen, weil mit laufenden Pumpen und/oder Sprudelsteinen in den extrem kalten Tagen eine zu starke Abkühlung des Wassers erreicht wurde?
Rainer kann vermutlich ein trauriges Lied davon singen. 
Andere Fische gingen durch die mehr oder weniger geschlossene Eisdecke bei hohem Besatz=>vermutlich Sauerstoffmangel ein. 
Es ist immer eine Gratwanderung. 

Wer seine Filteranlage nicht ordentlich gedämmt hat, sollte sie m.M.n. nach wie vor lieber abschalten und einmotten. Wenn sie erst eingefroren ist, wird es mit Sicherheit auch für die Fische zu spät sein. 

Anders sieht es aus, wenn man sich bereits im Vorfeld der Teichplanung Gedanken um den Winterbetrieb gemacht und sich dabei nicht auf diese Schmuddelwinter verlassen hat. 
In den letzten 8 Wintern hatten wir hier bei uns einen mit -25 bis -27°C (2-3Tage), der eine 25cm dicke Eisschicht zur Folge hatte, einen Winter mit -18°C und diesen mit -24°C (oder gar etwas kälter, da am Haus gemessen) als Tiefstwerte. 
D.h. drei von acht Wintern waren "hart". 
Dieses Jahr ist nun noch besonders extrem, weil es zwischendurch kaum Tauphasen gab. 
Seit November haben wir hier eine geschlossene Eisdecke und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es den Goldfischen im alten Teich geht. 

Vom späten Frühjahr bis zum zeitigen Herbst hatte ich die Pumpe meist im tiefen Bereich stehen. 
Es handelte sich um eine leicht gedrosselt laufende Promax 20.000 bei mind. 15m³ (eher 20 oder mehr m³) Teichinhalt. Wir konnten es leider nicht auslitern.
Waren die Temperaturen recht tief oder hoch, habe ich die Pumpe höher gezogen. Ab 4°C (oder waren es 8 °C  - jedenfalls nach den ersten Nachtfrösten) wurde abgeschalten, weil man regelrecht zusehen konnte, wie das Wasser in einer Nacht stark abkühlte (digitales Thermotmeter mit Messfühler im Filter). Das ist alles andere, als gesund für die Fische. 
Der Filter (Biotec 18) steht ungedämmt in einer Holzkiste, die einseitig offen ist. Diese schützt halbwegs vor den Sonnenstrahlen, aber nicht vor Wärme und Kälte als solches.

Der neue Teich ist ohne Fische und bisher auch ohne Technik.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Annett hat vollkommen Recht, der Hinweis durchlaufen zu lassen ist aus Sicht der Teichbiologie zwar sinnvoll, aber bei so extremen Temperaturen geht es an vielen Teichen schief. 

@Torsten, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ist Dein Teich doch durch eine in der Nähe verlaufende Versorgungsleitung sogar immer deutlich wärmer als andere Teiche in der Nähe. Das kommt ja fast einer Heizung gleich und da ist der Tipp sicher richtig durchlaufen zu lassen, wenn man heizen kann.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Marlowe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Moin Wanderra!

Aus meiner Sicht möchte ich den Ort zum Aufstellen für den Filter benennen,
wie es im ungeheizten Teich stattfinden sollte.

Meine Angabe gilt für den relativ kleinen Teich, der bei mir mehr oder weniger 
als "Außenaquarium" betrachtet wird.

Ich habe den Filter an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches in einem Meter Tiefe.
Der Betrieb erfolgt von Ende März bis ca. Oktober/November.
Dann hat das Wasser für die Fische noch erträgliche Temperaturen.
Meine Überzeugung ist, dass sehr wohl auch in Teichen ab 3000 Liter im Winter verschiedene Temperaturschichtungen entstehen. 
Allein schon die Eisbildung an der Oberfläche zeigt den Gradunterschied zur
Schicht direkt darunter. Die Eisdecke weist den kalten Wind ab und verhindert
ein langsames Umschichten der Temperaturbereiche.
Beim Befüllen eines 10-Liter-Eimers schon fallen diverse Wassertemperaturen
auf, wenn man z.B. im Wechsel kaltes und warmes Wasser einlaufen läßt.

Beim im Freien befindlichen Teich mit einem Meter Tiefe und einer Eischicht
muss m.E. das Wasser in tieferen Schichten wärmer als in oberen sein.
Zudem maß ich mit einem handelsüblichen Aquarienthermometer im letzten Jahr die Temperaturen: Meine o.a. Annahme wurde dadurch gestützt.

Dass es bei riesigen Naturteichen oder kleinen Teichen in jeweils unterschiedlichen Höhenlagen und Regionen Deutschlands Unterschiede gibt,
erscheint mir klar.

Fazit: Das Wasser hat verschiedene Schichtungen mit Temperaturen,
natürlich in Abhängigkeit von der Teichtiefe und der Lage in Deutschland.
Der Filter sollte an der tiefsten Stelle seinen Aufstellungsort finden und in den kalten Jahreszeiten ausgeschaltet werden.

Herzlicher Gruß,

Sir Marlowe


----------



## juergen-b (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

hallo sir,



> Zudem maß ich mit einem handelsüblichen Aquarienthermometer im letzten Jahr die Temperaturen: Meine o.a. Annahme wurde dadurch gestützt.



sei doch so nett und poste diese meßergebnisse mal hier rein - bitte auch die vorherrschenden außentemp. und ob oder keine  eisdecke.




> Beim Befüllen eines 10-Liter-Eimers schon fallen diverse Wassertemperaturen
> auf, wenn man z.B. im Wechsel kaltes und warmes Wasser einlaufen läßt


 hier wäre es dann angebracht nach 30min. standzeit zu messen 

insgesamt frage ich mich warum dieses thema jedes jahr kontraher diskutiert wird und soviel polemik und bauchgefühle einfließen und sich gerüchte fast nicht ausmerzen lassen - es ist doch wirklich ein so einfaches dies zu messen und über längere zeiträume zu verfolgen - ich pers. messe diese werte schon 9jahre bei verschiedenen zuständen un baulichen gegebenheiten und komme jedes jahr auf das gleiche ergebniss, gestützt von einigen bekannten die auch sehr gewissenhaft messen.

und das ergebniss ist:

-- es gibt in einem üblichen teich keine ausgeprägten temp. - schichten.
-- der maximale unterschied zwischen grund und 10cm unter teich max. beträgt höchstens 1°
-- das ein teich bei 4° (max. dichte) am grund nicht weiter auskühlt ist eine blanke mär.

und diese werte sind über viele winter und von min. 6 unabhängigen teichbesitzern gemesen worden und für mich pers. ganz einfach fakt.

und das resumee daraus ist ganz einfach, daß jeder verantwortungsbewußte teichbesitzer, welcher in seinem wasser fische hält, auch eine möglichkeit vorhalten muß die es sicherstellt, daß der teich nicht tiefer als ~ 4° auskühlt.

und da gibt es in dieser richtung noch einiges mehr, was man von einem verantwortungsbewußten teichbesitzer erwarten darf, ohne ihn der tierquälerei bezichtigen zu wollen - aber das ist off topic - muß aber ganz einfach auch mal gesagt werden.
wer keinen führerschein hat - sollte nicht autofahren


----------



## juergen-b (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

hy uwe,



> Aber irgendwie konnten wir dem Threadersteller nicht wirklich helfen, oder ?





> und jens sollte seine frage diesbezüglich spezifizieren, ob er von sommer oder winter redet - dann kann man eine qualifiziertere aussage treffen



ohne vernünftige angaben kann leider auch keine vernünftige antwort kommen


----------



## Vampyr (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*



juergen-b schrieb:


> hallo sir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hängt natürlich vom Teich bzw der Pfütze ab, die man hat.
Ich halte alles unter 1,5m bei fischbesatz mit Koi, Karpfen, Goldfischen oder speziell Stören für Tierquälerei. Deutlichstes Indiz dafür ist Krankheitsbefall der Fische.

Wenn man sich die Natur ansieht, wird man feststellen, dass kleine flache Teiche viel mehr von Algenblüten etc betroffen sind. Den Grund dafür kann sich wohl jeder denken.


----------



## Marlowe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde!

Der Jens hat eine verständliche Frage gestellt, die wir ihm gern
beantworten können.
Es gibt allgemeines Wissen, das auch ohne genauere Angaben über
Winter/ Sommer oder Teichtiefe in nicht allzu epischer Breite vermittelt
werden kann.

Die eine oder andere Erfahrung mit Meßwerten o.ä. beziehen sich wie 
erwähnt auf regional bedingte Gegebenheiten.

Lieber Jens, ich hoffe, dass Du mit den verschiedenen Angaben von uns
etwas anfangen kannst, sich für Dich die Antwort erschließt.

Liebe, Frieden und Rock`n`Roll!


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Moeppy (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur sagen das ich nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe wen der Filter komplett durchläuft.


Ich habe, wie auch die letzten 5 Jahre, die Filter im Winter abgebaut und nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 

Das einizige, was zZ läuft, sind die Sprudelsteine in der Flachwasserzone, die außerdem das Eis an 2 Stellen freigehalten haben.

Keiner meiner Fische ist bisher verstorben.



Zum eigentlichen Frage.
Wenn der Filter laüft, ist die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches.



Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Wanderra (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hallo Allerseits!

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle die sich so rege, an diesem Thema beteiligt haben!
Auch wenn die Meinungen doch etwas auseinander gehen,habt Ihr mir echt weiter geholfen. 
Ich lasse alles wie es ist,Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle, und Filter über den Winter abbauen.
Ab wann kann ich den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehmen?
Normaler weise fange ich erst Ende März wieder an.

 Schönen Abend noch!

Gruß Jens


----------



## juergen-b (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

hy jens,

wenn das wasser stabil ca. 10° hat kannst du wieder anfahren.


----------



## Marlowe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hallo nochmal!


Deine Entscheidung ist gut.

Ende März dürfte eine gute Zeit für das erneute "Anschmeißen" des 
Filters sein, ich jedenfalls werde es machen und freue mich
wie ein kleines Kind schon auf das Frühjahr.

Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

@Jürgen ist dein Filter etwa aus?

Na dann.... 
Und wenn euer Filter endlich gut eingefahren ist schaltet ihr ihn aus..... 

Nächsten Monat können wir dann wieder in allen Foren lesen "Mein Wasser ist Grün" "Was macht ihr gegen Algen" und und und....

Die Filter derer die ihn haben laufen lassen, haben da schon Biologie und in kürzerer Zeit auch ein Stabiles System.

Einigen empfehle ich sich mal ein gutes Thermometer zu kaufen und es zu benutzen. Temperaturschichtung in einen 10L Wassereimer "passt schon, darüber braucht man nix mehr weiter schreiben"


----------



## Marlowe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hallo Torsten!

Die Angabe über die Temperaturschichtung im Eimer ist natürlich für 
denselben, das liegt auf der Hand. Lediglich als grobes Beispiel sollte
es dienen. Natürlich kann man einen Teich damit nicht vergleichen.

Wegen des grünen Wassers möchte ich noch anmerken, dass die Algenblüte
im Frühjahr normal ist. Die Algen haben aufgrund ihres längeren Daseins
auf der Erde einen vorläufigen Vorteil im Wachstum. Nach kurzer Zeit 
ist durch das Wachstum der "guten" Pflanzen im Teich die Welt aber wieder 
in Ordnung und das Wasser kristallklar.
So zumindest ist bei mir der Beginn der Teichsaison.
Interessant ist der Hinweis mit dem Filter. Ich sehe da kaum einen Zusammen-
hang mit dem grünen Wasser, bin aber neugierig und bereits vorab dankbar
für eine eventuelle Erläuterung.

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## juergen-b (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

hy torsten,



> @Jürgen ist dein Filter etwa aus?


 nö - ganz sicher nicht !!!



@ sir ............. nur ganz in kürze, grünes wasser im frühjahr ist die ausbeute des gammels vom winter - wenn ich sorge dafür trage, daß sich über winter kein gammel bildet - bekomme ich im frühjahr kein grünes wasser.

ein über winter durchgelaufener filter (wenn min temp. nicht unterschritten wurden) ist im frühjahr realtiv schnell startklar - der ist schon startklar wenn deiner noch gerade mal anfängt darüber nachzudenken ..........

daß es im sommer die pflanzen sind ist teilweise auch ein gerücht ........

und jetzt könnte man weiter philosophieren über stabilere biofilme, nitratabbau im biofilter - nicht abgestorbene boden und pflanzenfilter - denitrifikation - eine getötete mikrobiologie und so vieles ............

eines steht fest - einen filter über winter abschalten - teichtemp. unter min fallen lassen etc. ist schädlich für ein funktionierendes biosystem .......... ihr wisst gar nicht wieviele leichen ihr beim anfahren in bewegung setzt und dem system zuführt 

deshalb sollte ihr nicht versuchen tote fische und ein grünes wasser im frühjahr zu legalisieren - es muß nicht sein :smoki


** ganz am rande - ich habe bei mir seit 5 jahren keine uv mehr eingeschaltet.


----------



## Torsten. Z (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Genau so sehe ich das auch und habe dem auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Jürgen kann sowas eben sehr gut beschreiben.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*



Wanderra schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits!
> 
> Ich lasse alles wie es ist,Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle, und Filter über den Winter abbauen.



 gut das ich keine Koi´s habe,..  (nur ein paar Goldis im altem Teich)
und gut, dass ich nach NG Methode gebaut habe. 

Meine Hauptpumpe steht bei ca.60cm Wassertiefe. (aber halt im Filtergraben),..
und durch den ZST Kasten kann ich über die Zugschieber steuern, ob ich Wasser aus 1,4m Tiefe oder ab ca. 60cm ansaugen möchte.

Generell stelle ich aber die Pumpen im Winter immer ab (und setze stattdessen Luftsprudler im Teich ein).

Für mich ich die wichtigste Schicht das Eis auf dem Teich (also um 0grad) und ca. +3 bis +4 grad bei minus -60cm Tiefe.
( Ich bin Eis-Decken  Beführworter,.. klar mit Gas-Ausgleichs-Öffnungen durch Styroporfreihalter und/oder Sprudler)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Marlowe (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Ihr Lieben!

Dem Jürgen meinen Dank für die Erklärung, die in sich logisch erscheint.
Der Widerspruch ist allerdings in meinen Teichbüchern und in Aussagen
anderer Teichbesitzer vorhanden.

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Ausschalten des Filters und dem zweimaligen 
Teilwasserwechsel im Jahr (Frühjahr und Herbst) waren bisher gut,
somit werde ich das bis zum Gegenbeweis so weitermachen.

Nachdenken werde ich darüber, keine Frage.

Meine Fische erwachen derzeit aus der Winterruhe, d. h. sie erscheinen 
schon kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche. Nach dem Teilwasserwechsel ist
dann ab Ende März auch für mich das Frühjahr angebrochen.

Alles wird gut!

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------

